# best browser



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been looking for the "best android browser" and have come accross very mixed reviews, most of which have no concrete proof or statistics of each browser. I plan to run multiple tests on as many browsers as i can non both my phone and one of my tablets. I have started this thread now to make a list of all browsers i should try because i do not want to miss any. once i have conducted the tests/review i will post my findings. Here are the browsers i know of. if i miss anything please let me know. thanks.

Explanation of tests:
Acid3 - Acid 3 test, the higher the better out of 100
HTML5 Test - The higher the better of 475
Sunspider - Java Test, the lower the better in ms
Peacekeeper - Heavy browser test by Futuremark, higher is better
Speed-Battle - browser and CPU test, the higher the better
Scrolling - My impression of the smoothness of scrolling and panning websites of 10
Rendering Quality - How well the page is represented compared to the desktop version or proper mobile version of 10
Rendering Speed - How fast the initial page load is and rerendering after zooming of 10
Usability - How well the browser feels to use in my opinion of 10


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I've used stock gb, stock ics, Firefox, and dolphin HD, of those I like stock ics, then Firefox.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## dead-i (Dec 22, 2011)

ICS browser+ is also a good option. It keeps the stock feel while adding some good features.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Dolphin hd or ics browser

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been working on testing all of them and will post at least some of the results later tonight. I will add ics+ to the list thanks


----------



## cordell507 (Jan 21, 2012)

Icsbrowser+ is by far my favorite, it has the cleaness and features of the stock browser but about five times faster! And with adaway it FLIES


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been using Dolphin HD since I had my OG Droid and haven't had any reason to switch. I have also used stock, skyfire and firefox but keep using dolphin as my main browse.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll have to check out ICS browser+


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I'll have to check out ICS browser+


It like the stock ICS but all beefed up on Android Steroids. I love it on my Galaxy Nexus and Transformer Prime.


----------



## Azurewings125 (Dec 7, 2011)

Honestly on ICS I haven't really needed anything more then the stock browswe, however this ICS browser+ has me intrigued, going to check that out.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

I love boat browser personally. never had a problem with it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## iowabeakster (Feb 13, 2012)

I have tried some, but not all, and I definitely never tried to make an objective measure of performance. (btw, I'm still on the original htc Incredible running gingerbread AOSP based on CM)

Opera (--Not Opera Mini, which I did try, and didn't like the rendering quality) is the best Browser I have used. I guess the data the OP has compiled somewhat indicates that it is a good one. But, the data does not evaluate the smile on your face you will have as you surf using Opera. Scrolling, scaling and zooming are so much better. But the best thing? when it reflows the text after a zoom change... BAM... perfect and instantaeous. After using it, I can't believe how awful the stock android browser is... and that I used it as long as I did.

Opera Heavy FTW!

--edit-- I've never used the Turbo setting... I shoud maybe give that a try


----------

